# Looking for a Laser Gyuto



## Buildn (Aug 6, 2016)

LOCATION
What country are you in?

*Australia*


KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

*Gyuto*

Are you right or left handed?

*Right*

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

*Japanese Handle Only*

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

*180mm, maybe 210mm but really only want a 180mm*

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

*Yes, high quality stainless*

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

*$1000*


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

*Home use*

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

*Basic Cutting of meat and vegetables*

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

*None*

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

*Hammer*

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

*Push cut, slice*

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

*Better aesthetics - The fancier the blade and handle the better, but not essential. Damascus, hammered finish, ku, all ok. Like exotic materials.

Comfort- not an issue

Ease of Use- looking for zero wedging, want excellent food release from blade, excellent slicing capability, paper thin cutting of vegetables, cutting meat effortlessly.

Edge Retention- looking for great edge retention and looking for best of the best stainless *

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

*End grain chopping board only*

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

*Yes, not often enough though *

SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS

*Looking for an absolute LASER that has high quality stainless steel. The knife being a laser is most important, the quality of the stainless steel is second most important.*


----------



## Ruso (Aug 6, 2016)

You want a good stainless with good edge retention, look at PM steel.
R2/SG2, SRS15, HAP40, ZDP, Crm something, and similar.

You've mentioned that you want laser and excellent food release. This is somewhat an oxymoron. The downside of a laser is that there is not enogh material to create good geometry, hence food release is usually on a poor side. 

Your budgdet is very generous for 180mm, you can probablly go custom or semi-custom and have a very fancy blade and handle. As I understand you a looking for a flashy piece.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 6, 2016)

This is probably the closest I can think of:

http://www.chuboknives.com/products/tanaka-sg2-gyutou-180mm-7-1#.V6XsDe8RVyU

It will meet pretty much all your requirements except, probably, food release. Lasers are not renowned for food release.
If the handle is not exotic enough, you can easily rehandle.

James, k&s, has a 210 version with an ironwood handle, though that is western.

I have the 270 with ironwood handle, and it's a very impressive knife, the best slicer I have.


----------



## Buildn (Aug 6, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> This is probably the closest I can think of:
> 
> http://www.chuboknives.com/products/tanaka-sg2-gyutou-180mm-7-1#.V6XsDe8RVyU
> 
> ...



Ahh, I see, thanks for your responses guys, I can deal with the lack of food release to get a super thin and light laser. The knife being fancy isn't the main priority but would only be a bonus. Main priority is laser then stainless quality.

Your linked knife ticks a lot of boxes but seems thick at 3.5mm at the spine would this knife still be classed a laser?

This Tadatsuna seems insanely light and thin - 4oz and 2mm thick?

http://www.aframestokyo.com/ikkanshi-tadatuna-wagyuto-210mm-inox-blade-kn210.html

This Shibata is also just over 4oz and 1.7?mm(seems exceptionally thin) at the spine

http://www.chuboknives.com/products/shibata-kotetsu-r2-gyutou-210mm-8-2#.V6XwLa8mKh8

These are both pm, is inox, r2/sg2, zdp189 best?

Is there any other ultimate lasers that come to mind that perform and are as light and thin as the above?


----------



## James (Aug 6, 2016)

Ikazuchi, suisin inox honyaki, sakai yusuke, konosuke hd or GS. I'd also look at gesshin kagero wa. Thickness at the spine is not too relevant. I'd go with the tanaka personally. Also note that the ironwood knives are more midweight while the wa handled ones are lasers


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 6, 2016)

Buildn said:


> Ahh, I see, thanks for your responses guys, I can deal with the lack of food release to get a super thin and light laser. The knife being fancy isn't the main priority but would only be a bonus. Main priority is laser then stainless quality.
> 
> Your linked knife ticks a lot of boxes but seems thick at 3.5mm at the spine would this knife still be classed a laser?
> 
> ...




I have the Tadatsuna from aframes, in white 2, the Tanaka is the better knife imho, by some distance.

If looks are secondary, then chubo have this Takamura which has good feedback, though I have no experience of it.

http://www.chuboknives.com/products/takamura-r2-gyutou-180mm-7-1#.V6YE9e8RVyU


R2 is better than inox (stainless) in my experience for sharpness and edge holding. ZDP189 is better for edge holding, a little harder to sharpen - no experience of ZDP189 myself.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 6, 2016)

If i had a $1000 wanted stainless bling and a 180mm gyuto i would contact mert tansu and see what he can do for you. If you can handle a westren takamura 180 is arguably the best $/$ lazer money can buy a 180 should run around 200 aud $150ish usd.


----------



## Matus (Aug 6, 2016)

I had a 210 Tanaka R2 in the past with WA handle. It was a beutiful knife. The damascus pattern was relatively deeply etched what did cause a little drag when cutting meat. Sharpening was easy and edge holding was great.


----------



## daveb (Aug 6, 2016)

The abbreviation "inox" can be applied to any stainless. The noun "Inox" refers to a manufacturer's specific formulation of stainless. Tad's "Inox" is (if I recall correctly) Ginsanko. Different than Suisin IH. Different still than Henckel's "Inox". Thus R2 is inox. If a particular manufacturer wanted an Inox line formulated from R2, that would not be incorrect. (Just confusing)

I have a Tad Inox suji that I like a lot. Had a Tad Inox petty. Will one day have a Gyuto. Also have a few other Ginsanko blades from Suisin, Hide and Tanaka that are great to use, great to sharpen.

My Tanaka G is not the laser my Gesshin Ginga is, my SIH was or presumably the Tad Inox is. Don't think a Tad white and Tanaka is a valid comparison for this OP's requirements.

@OP, a grand will buy you a lot of knife. You could be in a nice OTS 210 for 300ish. My choice and suggestion would be the Tad or Ginga.

If you want your Best Knife Ever I suggest looking at customs. 

Mert is down your way. Robin (RDalman) is known for very nice, very thin, knives. (Thought I would mention him before he does.... ) Butch Harner is also known for very thin, very nice. I'm sure I forgot some - my apologies.

You'll need to drop some more coin on sharpening gear. Even the custom route should leave you with enough.


----------



## JaVa (Aug 6, 2016)

Some thoughts of the brands mentioned here that I'm familiar with:
I think the two most recommended knives in the laser department are Takamura R2 (red handle) and Tanaka vg10 damascus wa. 

Takamura is thinner, has better steel and has better f&f, but has a western handle. It is probably the best cutter in it's group. 

Tanaka has a flashier blade with a very nice glossy damascus and better food release plus you can usually choose the a western or a japanese handle. From Tanaka only the vg10 Damascus is a laser afaik.

Konosuke HD would probably be great but is impossible to get your hands on them so not a real option and it's (I believe) semistainless.
Konosuke gs, I'd choose the Tanaka everytime. Tanaka has a better profile, is looking, has a great proven track record.

If you would consider the lighter knives in the middleweight division, it would open up much more option with the pm steels (r2, srs15,hap40) because for some reason that's their domain. But you seemed quite sure of not going there. Which is fine. It's good to know just what to want!


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 6, 2016)

At lower mid weight takamura hana comes into play. With your left over $850 from the tanaka you could definatly get a custom wa handle and still have $700 ish left over


----------



## Matus (Aug 6, 2016)

This was my 210 Tanaka - I would not mind to have one in 240 size


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 6, 2016)

If you're willing to spend that much on a knife, I'd suggest you just go with Robin Dalman and call it a day. You still save half of your budget and get something that just MIGHT already be the best (stainless) laser you can get. I LOVE my Dalmans. Not sure if they're the thinnest knives out there, but they have a mean distal taper and the tip is OH SO THIN. I think recently he started making them a tad thicker, But my Mini-Gyuto has the super thin tip and the first time I used it on horizontal onion cuts I was a bit speechless. It absolutely outperformed my Ashi Ginga. And I like that one a lot!


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 6, 2016)

You could get a custom Xerxes Laser in stainless Niolox steel, it has special blade shape (several hollow grinds) for food release:







Contact: http://www.xerxes-knives.de/37.html


----------



## Matus (Aug 6, 2016)

I do not have experience with Xerxes knives, but with that kind of budget I would be very tempted to go for a san-mai laser.


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 6, 2016)

Xerxes did a custom damascus knife out of 1.2562 (a very rare steel, very hard to forge which will keep an edge for a VERY long time) and 1.2767, not sure how much it would cost but would be amazing to have.






More about the knife: http://www.xerxes-knives.de/206.html (in German, you can translate the page in Chrome browser)

Sharpchef who bought this knife and tested it in a pro cooking environment said in a home kitchen it would probably keep a sharp edge for a year.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been using a Tad Inox 240 for several years and it is my go to laser. Rule one around here seems to be the knife you don't have is always way better than the one you do. Could be but I don't really feel the need to look for something better in this case.


----------



## Buildn (Aug 6, 2016)

daveb said:


> The abbreviation "inox" can be applied to any stainless. The noun "Inox" refers to a manufacturer's specific formulation of stainless. Tad's "Inox" is (if I recall correctly) Ginsanko. Different than Suisin IH. Different still than Henckel's "Inox". Thus R2 is inox. If a particular manufacturer wanted an Inox line formulated from R2, that would not be incorrect. (Just confusing)
> 
> I have a Tad Inox suji that I like a lot. Had a Tad Inox petty. Will one day have a Gyuto. Also have a few other Ginsanko blades from Suisin, Hide and Tanaka that are great to use, great to sharpen.
> 
> ...





Noodle Soup said:


> I've been using a Tad Inox 240 for several years and it is my go to laser. Rule one around here seems to be the knife you don't have is always way better than the one you do. Could be but I don't really feel the need to look for something better in this case.



I know Mert, I saw him yesterday, not really looking for a custom with this knife but I am sure a Tansu Knife is on the cards at some point.

I am looking for the thinnest lightest knife possible and from the quoted feedback the Tad could be the answer at 4oz it's only a few grams heavier than the Ginga which is not available in a wa Gyuto, only westerns are left.

The others seem a little heavy and while being thin near the edge are a little too thick at the spine which concerns me a little with wedging, I could be way off with this wedging observation but I am looking for the lightest and thinnest knife and the Tad seems to tick both these boxes.

Any one else have any feedback on the Ginga or Tad Inox 210, or any other Mega Lasers?

In terms of sharpening gear I have a decent stone collection so got that covered.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 6, 2016)

My Tanaka R2/SG2 PM Stainless 210mm wagyuto is a laser beam.


----------



## Badgertooth (Aug 6, 2016)

Ikazuchi or takamura. I wouldn't fix on spine thickness as some sort of magic number. The thinness at the spine isn't the final determinant of whether it's going to wedge or not. It's the thinness behind the edge and where your grind starts and what that resolves to about 10mm above the cutting edge. But if lightness is a factor I actually struggle to picture a knife thinner than the two abovementioned and they cut like true lasers


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 6, 2016)

+1 The Takamura came with the sharpest OOTB of all my knives. Keeps a sharp edge very long and is very easy to sharpen on the stones (only had to do it once so far). After sharpening I just had to touch the tomato to cut through the skin.


----------



## Badgertooth (Aug 6, 2016)

And a Hana or Uchigumo would be one hell of an upgrade aesthetically


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 7, 2016)

+1 for the Takamura Hana / Uchigumo, although they can be difficult to find in 180 (unlike the red handled one). I've only seen them at Knifewear here in Canada and chefs armoury in Australia

The Uchigumo is western handled, but part of your budget could go towards a hidden tang rehandle and it could be shaped to wa style. I've also seen some Hana with ironwood on the Takamura IG account absolutely sick! I have a set of Uchigumos which are getting rehandled with the hidden tang and more of a wa shaped handle which are sure to be epic. 

The 180 tanaka would be the most guaranteed option since it looks to be in stock, and also the easiest to rehandle.


----------



## daveb (Aug 7, 2016)

Lot of good suggestions here.

Have fun in your search.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 7, 2016)

If you are after ready made... Then considering your budget... Gesshin Ginga from JKI and then the gesshin 1k/6k diamond set with some of the left over.


----------



## wphill (Aug 7, 2016)

Whether being particular about a budget in the value range or the more exotic range, it can be a challenge. Interesting to see the feedback here. Why the high budget...in no way do I ask this in a negative way.....just curious and I absolutely would be a goner for knives beyond my value budget. Laser and food release are not often on the same page. Less the budget, I resonate with your criteria. Never used a Dalman knife but his s grind is the rare real deal. For stellar customer service I suggest that you call Jon. He is well known for working with thin, very thin.


----------



## Buildn (Aug 10, 2016)

The budget is just to show that I am looking for the ultimate laser, i picked a high figure to show that the features i.e. thinness and lightness, are the most important factors, not price. If the best laser as per the criteria cost $300 I would get that, if the best laser cost $1000 I would get that, not necessarily looking for the most expensive knife in the price range just the one that best suits my requirements.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 10, 2016)

I suppose the issue, is, what are the best features of a laser for you?

Do you just want it to be super thin? Or is food release an issue for you?

I might get corrected here, but I would suggest you definitely don't need to spend more than $300US to get the best in class laser... The only issue is there are probably 2 or 3 that are all just slightly different.

My personal vote is the Gesshin Ginga, but that is really the only one I have used in the laser category, but I can't see you wanting or needing anything else. But I take it the other ones mentioned are basically of the same vein.


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 10, 2016)

Has the Suisin Inox Honyaki been mentioned in this thread, it's been called one of the best lasers by some. It's made out of stainless 19C27 which sharpens great and holds an edge for a extra long time.


----------



## Buildn (Aug 10, 2016)

My criteria are thin, light, nimble, small(max 210), available now, easy maintenance, useful for all general "lighter and medium kitchen cutting tasks". If i want to get serious in the kitchen I will get out my shig 240 Gyuto or for even heavier tasks one of my much heavier knives.

I would prefer great food release but not at the expense of the knife being light, thin and nimble.

Now that I have run through my needs again, I really want a 180mm. 

If I could find a wa Gyuto 180 Ginga I would grab it. As far as I am aware SIH doesn't come in 180 and I can only find the Takamura 180 in western handle.

So if nothing comes up I will have to grab a Ginga 210 as I don't think the SIH 210 is in stock anywhere.

I will keep looking.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 10, 2016)

Buildn said:


> My criteria are thin, light, nimble, small(max 210), available now, easy maintenance, useful for all general "lighter and medium kitchen cutting tasks". If i want to get serious in the kitchen I will get out my shig 240 Gyuto or for even heavier tasks one of my much heavier knives.
> 
> I would prefer great food release but not at the expense of the knife being light, thin and nimble.
> 
> ...



You can easily get that Takamura rehandled with your kind of budget.

About that 180 Ginga: never seen one, but maybe you could contact the vendors like Jon and see if they can get you a custom 180 from Ashi... Until last year they took direct orders, but they stopped doing that. Quite a pity, they were great to talk to...


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 10, 2016)

SIH is available here: http://korin.com/Suisin-Honyaki-Wa-Gyutou?sc=27&category=280067


----------



## wphill (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not sure what's ok and not, but mark richmond has a surprising number of 180mm knives that might be of interest...though admit tingly even more out of stock.
Takeda is in in stock...small 180..food release is the best I have used, though I have a bone to pick with the brand it is an excellent knife. Here's the catch, but I think it is well worth it.
Have Mark R. send it to Jon Broida to get it re-sharpened and then have him forward it to you. 
Other choices of merit include Kitaoka Damscus or Takamura R2....darn that one does have a western handle. The later is 170mm. I would suggest that you do a search for 180mm and 170mm. 
Choices widen if your criteria include wider range of types...santoku, nakiri,petty.??? There's a yoshimitsu in AS. Brand...I hear...has great bones..but comes rough...again, for the great value of that
knife I would have Jon put his finishing touches on it.


----------



## Badgertooth (Aug 10, 2016)

wphill said:


> I'm not sure what's ok and not, but mark richmond has a surprising number of 180mm knives that might be of interest...though admit tingly even more out of stock.
> Takeda is in in stock...small 180..food release is the best I have used, though I have a bone to pick with the brand it is an excellent knife. Here's the catch, but I think it is well worth it.
> Have Mark R. send it to Jon Broida to get it re-sharpened and then have him forward it to you.
> Other choices of merit include Kitaoka Damscus or Takamura R2....darn that one does have a western handle. The later is 170mm. I would suggest that you do a search for 180mm and 170mm.
> ...



Kitaoka laser gyuto?


----------



## chinacats (Aug 10, 2016)

wphill said:


> Have Mark R. send it to Jon Broida to get it re-sharpened and then have him forward it to you.



...or you could just buy a knife from Jon in the first place...:scratchhead:


----------



## JaVa (Aug 10, 2016)

:rofl2: :goodpost:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 10, 2016)

To play devil's advocate: I guess the thinnest spine would really matter in a scenario akin to "carrot clamped into a parallel vise" or "very unstable dicing stack barely held up by stiction". But one would usually not want to go for a full-length knife in these scenarios anyway I assume...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 10, 2016)

Another vote to Dalman or Takeda R2 in wa handle (ironwood is much heavier). Both are very easy to sharpen knives and do their jobs well.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 10, 2016)

Your other local option is to get in contact with James from Knives and Stones. You could see if you could "pop down the road" and actually handle some of his knives to find the one that feels perfect to you.

Or just buy anything from Jon (JKI). You won't be disappointed even if it turns out not to be the laser your want...

Also just on your request, as laser goes you will struggle to find one with good food release (except maybe a Dalman but they are essentially customs). 

To get the thin geometry you dont have the metal to really grind in the features needed for good food release.


----------



## wphill (Aug 10, 2016)

chinacats said:


> ...or you could just buy a knife from Jon in the first place...:scratchhead:



Of course, coundn't agree more. :thumbsup:
But, does Jon carry Takeda...he might and I missed it
No matter, it's a pleasure to make suggestions for how someone else to so generously spend their shekels.
+1 for talking to Jon...won't get better customer service


----------



## strumke (Aug 10, 2016)

+1 for the Tanaka R2. Absolutely a laser, takes a super fine edge and holds it.


----------



## daveb (Aug 10, 2016)

The Tad is available in 210 at 

http://www.aframestokyo.com/ikkanshi-tadatuna-wagyuto-210mm-inox-blade-kn210.html

For reasons I've never understood he seems to use Tadasuna and Tadatuna interchangeably. 

The Suisin as noted above is available from Korin in 210

http://korin.com/Suisin-Honyaki-Wa-Gyutou

Jon may be able to tell you when the GG will be in stock.

These three are THE off the shelf stainless lasers. 

Robin or Butch can make you a custom and probably accommodate your wishes for a 180. Figure a 1.5 to 2x price premium.

One I've not seen mentioned, and to add to the confusion, is a Carter Funysomething. Pretty much a santoku or bunka shape but when you're Carter you can call them anything you want. I have one approx 165 that defines thin. With some looking you can probably find one (perhaps used) that is a little longer.

Good luck.

Edit - I like the Tanaka G a lot, it's thin but not to be confused with a laser. Gotta try an R2 one of these days - just not 2day.


----------



## Buildn (Aug 11, 2016)

Any difference between this Ashi Hamono and the Gesshin?

http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...amono-210mm-wa-gyuto-swedish-stainless/dp/864


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 11, 2016)

Buildn said:


> Any difference between this Ashi Hamono and the Gesshin?
> 
> http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebs...amono-210mm-wa-gyuto-swedish-stainless/dp/864



The differences are talked about here
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18333-I-need-your-honest-opinion/


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 19, 2017)

Konosuke hd 2 gyuto is available on CKTG at the moment.


----------



## augerpro (Jul 20, 2017)

Tanaka R2 was the best laser I've ever owned. Stupid thin, but still stiff and reasonably durable feeling. The damascus sucks though, had Jon at JKI put a polished finish on it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 21, 2017)

augerpro said:


> Tanaka R2 was the best laser I've ever owned. Stupid thin, but still stiff and reasonably durable feeling. The damascus sucks though, had Jon at JKI put a polished finish on it.



Pretty sure that many of the recent Tanska R2s aren't very laserish.


----------



## augerpro (Jul 21, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Pretty sure that many of the recent Tanska R2s aren't very laserish.



Oh really? Why is that?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jul 21, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Pretty sure that many of the recent Tanska R2s aren't very laserish.



Word


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2017)

augerpro said:


> Oh really? Why is that?



No reason, it's just what owners have been saying.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 21, 2017)

42537703 said:


> Konosuke hd 2 gyuto is available on CKTG at the moment.



Overpriced.


----------



## augerpro (Jul 21, 2017)

labor of love said:


> No reason, it's just what owners have been saying.



That's sucks. They were a great laser.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 21, 2017)

augerpro said:


> Oh really? Why is that?



Pkjames also said that the current wa and yo versions have a similar grind that is not very laserish.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm going to a completely different direction...not quite a laser so you'll get great food release but still super thin. I handled one of these recently...such a BEAUTIFUL knife and the F&F is STUPIDLY good. I can't imagine how much time they spent on that.

Tanganryu by Ryusen.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ducts/tanganryu-210mm-hammered-damascus-gyuto


----------



## trilby (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a 10 inch ironwood nenox that is an absolute laser!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 26, 2017)

@sharptools: First reaction to that Ryusen: "It insults the hocho formal language." Five seconds later: "And it can probably afford to."


----------



## sharptools (Jul 27, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @sharptools: First reaction to that Ryusen: "It insults the hocho formal language." Five seconds later: "And it can probably afford to."



lol. You really need to see that knife in person, the pictures do not do it justice. (not to say the pictures are bad in anyway)


----------



## Chef_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Konosuke GS+. 

Laser and almost literally as light as a feather.

Not sure if theyre still on CKTG.


----------



## chipzaroy (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd go with either the Gesshin Ginga or the Takamura R2 :knife:


----------



## Buildn (Jul 30, 2017)

After getting all the responses to this thread I really wanted the Ginga 180 but it wasn't in stock last year.

I got the email notifications this thread was revived and so I went back to check and the Ginga 180 was back in stock so I just ordered it!

I hope this new batch of Ginga's are still as much of a laser profile as the previous models.

Thanks KKF!


----------



## K813zra (Jul 30, 2017)

Buildn said:


> After getting all the responses to this thread I really wanted the Ginga 180 but it wasn't in stock last year.
> 
> I got the email notifications this thread was revived and so I went back to check and the Ginga 180 was back in stock so I just ordered it!
> 
> ...



That is great, you will love that knife. I have a 180 in white # 2 and in stainless (wife knife) and wish that there were more westerns in the carbon line. I love my 180 over my 210 because it is almost like using an exaggerated petty and splits the difference between gyuto/utility/slicer that I feel I need. Anyway, enjoy it.


----------



## chipzaroy (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats! You'll love that Ginga.


----------



## Matus (Jul 30, 2017)

Rarely we see this kind of threads to converge after a year (!) I hope you will like the knife


----------



## Chris Reyes (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a ......


daveb edit: Dude, Pls read the bst rules before you bst. And never in someone elses thread.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 30, 2019)

Chris Reyes said:


> I have a....
> 
> Did you happen to read the thread or take note of th1e dates? Btw, there is a bst subforum where you can offer your goods for sale...11111111111111111111111111111


----------

